# Problem with MacPorts on OS X Leopard



## untz (Aug 3, 2008)

Hello there,

I am having problems installing ruby and readline using MacPorts 1.600 on OS X Leopard.

When I run the following from the command line, this is the error I receive:

sudo port install readline
Password:
--->  Activating readline 5.2.012_1
Error: Target org.macports.activate returned: Image error: Another version of this port (readline @5.0.005_0+darwin_8) is already active.
Error: Status 1 encountered during processing.

When I try to install ruby:

sudo port install ruby

Here's the error:

--->  Activating readline 5.2.012_1
Error: Target org.macports.activate returned: Image error: Another version of this port (readline @5.0.005_0+darwin_8) is already active.
Error: Status 1 encountered during processing.
untz@Falcon:~$ sudo port install ruby
--->  Building ruby with target all
Error: Target org.macports.build returned: shell command " cd "/opt/local/var/macports/build/_opt_local_var_macports_sources_rsync.macports.org_release_ports_lang_ruby/work/ruby-1.8.7-p22" && make all " returned error 2
Command output: compiling etc
make[1]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
compiling fcntl
make[1]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
compiling gdbm
make[1]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
compiling iconv
make[1]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
compiling io/wait
make[1]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
compiling nkf
cp ../.././ext/nkf/lib/kconv.rb ../../.ext/common
compiling openssl
cp ../.././ext/openssl/lib/openssl.rb ../../.ext/common
compiling pty
make[1]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
compiling racc/cparse
make[1]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
compiling readline
/usr/bin/gcc-4.0 -I. -I../.. -I../../. -I../.././ext/readline -DHAVE_READLINE_READLINE_H -DHAVE_READLINE_HISTORY_H -DHAVE_RL_DEPREP_TERM_FUNCTION -DHAVE_RL_COMPLETION_APPEND_CHARACTER -DHAVE_RL_BASIC_WORD_BREAK_CHARACTERS -DHAVE_RL_COMPLETER_WORD_BREAK_CHARACTERS -DHAVE_RL_BASIC_QUOTE_CHARACTERS -DHAVE_RL_COMPLETER_QUOTE_CHARACTERS -DHAVE_RL_FILENAME_QUOTE_CHARACTERS -DHAVE_RL_ATTEMPTED_COMPLETION_OVER -DHAVE_RL_LIBRARY_VERSION -DHAVE_RL_EVENT_HOOK -DHAVE_RL_CLEANUP_AFTER_SIGNAL -DHAVE_REPLACE_HISTORY_ENTRY -DHAVE_REMOVE_HISTORY -I/opt/local/include -D_XOPEN_SOURCE -D_DARWIN_C_SOURCE  -I/opt/local/include -fno-common -O2  -fno-common -pipe -fno-common   -c readline.c
readline.c: In function 'filename_completion_proc_call':
readline.c:703: error: 'filename_completion_function' undeclared (first use in this function)
readline.c:703: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
readline.c:703: error: for each function it appears in.)
readline.c:703: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast
readline.c: In function 'username_completion_proc_call':
readline.c:730: error: 'username_completion_function' undeclared (first use in this function)
readline.c:730: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast
make[1]: *** [readline.o] Error 1
make: *** [all] Error 1

Error: Status 1 encountered during processing.

Does anyone know what is possibly wrong with MacPorts?

Happy programming,

Unnsse


----------

